# This beautiful piece doesn't have a name



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

I made this piece not knowing if it's a shawl or scarf. I would like to know what you guys think regarding the matter. Some name ideas wouldn't be bad either!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

that is lovely,

I believe it could be either or both.

do you have a pattern that you are able to share


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful Shawl/scarf.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful work. I would call it a shawl..

Fiona. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I would say shawl. It's beautiful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's a beautiful shawl


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it's either ither or both,but it's very pretty.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Words like heavenly and ethereal come to mind. Lovely work!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

AussieSheila said:


> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


Like this suggestion. It looks like a shawlette to me.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful shawl


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

AussieSheila wrote:
Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


Like this suggestion. It looks like a shawlette to me.


agree with the above---

   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Whisper Lace Capelet. It is very ethereal :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

i say a shawl also..you wouldn't see all the work if you used it as a scarf....its very pretty...


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

I think I would call it a shawl but whatever you decide to call it it is beautiful.
Linda


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shawlette! :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I relate to a scarf being mostly a neckscarf (although I've heard "table" scarf and "dresser" scarf, but those aren't clothing).

So to me, this is definitely a shawl because it's covering the shoulders.

I've heard this style referred to as a crossover or pull through, and I believe I've heard other terms that I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It is gorgeous! I looks like a shawlette. ;0)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely and delicate! Could be either one.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

In my opinion, anything that goes around the shoulders is a shawl or wrap. It is very beautiful and you did a great job making it.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

It is Gorgeous. !!!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Heaven Sent Shawl


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I'ts lovely...I would call it a shawlette!
:thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It is very delicate, lacy and beautiful. I would call it "Angel Dust"


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

It is beautiful, very delicate and feminine I would call it. Morning Mist.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

It is the most lovely "cross over or pull through" garment I have seen.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Truly a Heavenly Cloud shawlette.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> It is beautiful, very delicate and feminine I would call it. Morning Mist.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It's lovely, whatever it's name is!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

"Whisper wrap" - it is gorgeous


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful, so light and airy. I think I like the Whisper Lace Capelet name best.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

minniemo said:


> Whisper Lace Capelet. It is very ethereal :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Use as a shawl for milder weather or scarf. I would call it Gossamer Shawl/scarf. Very nice


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Chiffon Parfait Stole


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

AussieSheila said:


> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


Agree


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

What ever you decide to call it, it is beautiful.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

I would call it The Pink Whisper Shawlette. It is beautiful.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

It is very beautiful what came to my mind was angel wings shawl


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

flyssie said:


> "Whisper wrap" - it is gorgeous


👍👍👍


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

When you decide on the name & publish the pattern, could you let us know, please? I'm sure I'm not the only one here who would like to purchase it! Beautiful design, yarn choice & knitting!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Please, what yarn did you use? It's soft and lovely, like a whisper. Some lovely names here for a very lovely shawlette/capelet. 

Yarn?


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Floating cloud shawl. It's wonderful. So wispy looking.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I third this! Please let me know when we can purchase the pattern!



ompuff said:


> AussieSheila wrote:
> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)
> 
> Like this suggestion. It looks like a shawlette to me.
> ...


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Gorgeous ! Love the pattern and the yarn !


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

How lovely and elegant.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I like Aolani Shawlette. Definitely get your pattern written up/charted. It will be made by many. Beautiful.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

As usual, beautiful work and design, Nora!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

It's beautiful. What came immediately to mind for me was "Whisper".
Congratulations.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

When I saw this the first thing I thought of was "shoulder scarflet"! It's beautiful and so delicate! Lovely knit.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I would just call it beautiful it is so soft and feminine your work is outstanding


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

This is exactly what I have been looking for and didn't even know it until I saw this gorgeous creation. I too would love to buy the pattern and already have the perfect yarn in my stash that I have been saving for something this beautiful. I would call it a Cloud Surround.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks light as air!  Ann


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Floating Clouds Shawlette....let us know when you publish this in your Etsy Shop!


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

you know, it reminds me of Cotton Candy- so light and fluffy!

I would call it Flowing Cotton Candy and specify that it is "self closing" 

it is LOVELY and I would love to test knit it for you!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It's beautifully delicate


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Other names: Whisper Soft Keyhole Shawlette, Light as Cloud Shwlette...putting keyhole word in the name might help others locate it easily with a Google search!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

All I know is it is beautiful


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

AussieSheila said:


> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


I like this name!! I think I prefer it as a shawl. It's great since you don't need a broach to fasten it!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely shawlette and you wear it well.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Padittle said:


> When you decide on the name & publish the pattern, could you let us know, please? I'm sure I'm not the only one here who would like to purchase it! Beautiful design, yarn choice & knitting!!


Seconding this!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely!! A shawlette, I think.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I would call it Angel Shawlette or Angel Through the Key-hole Shawlette.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Perfect for summer weddings. You can cover up during the ceremony and then remove it for the reception.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Cloud Hug, Knotted Clouds, Embraceable Cloud kiss, Entwined Embrace, Cirrus Whisper. I could go on, but I'll stop. Your shawlette is beautiful.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd call it a shawlette since it doesn't cover much of the back. For me I want a shawl to reach at least halfway down my back.


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

Cotton candy shawlette. Very beautiful work. Are you able to share?


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

It's gorgeous, which ever it is


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

AussieSheila said:


> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


Perfect


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Call her Fay!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Snow flake or waterfall.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Whatever you end up calling it, it is just beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

ompuff said:


> AussieSheila wrote:
> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)
> 
> Like this suggestion. It looks like a shawlette to me.
> ...


I vote the same way! 
I'd be happy to purchase a pattern for this! (hint, hint)


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> I made this piece not knowing if it's a shawl or scarf. I would like to know what you guys think regarding the matter. Some name ideas wouldn't be bad either!


Gorgeous!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful and so delicate.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful shawlette Nora. Get it in the shop soon. Should sell well this time of year.


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

Beautiful...


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Shawlette? So lovely!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

What does it matter? haha
It is beautiful.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning, it would make a lovely wedding shawl. I also have the yarn in my stash and would love to have a pattern so I can start knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's beautiful whatever you name it, please post here when you have it for sale.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a heavenly shawlette and it's beautiful.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks fantastic!!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Shawlette and it is beautiful!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Can you share the pattern source? Thanks.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

"Angel's Hug"


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Love it, especially the connecting method!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow!! Love it, every stitch of it


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

In my mind a shawl is something large enough to keep you warm, a shawlette is a fashion statement as is a scarf unless it's winterwear.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I really don't mind what it's called- but I do want the pattern! PLEASE either share or sell us your wonderful pattern!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful.. I love the halo of the yarn..
Angel wrap perhaps for a name?


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Wonderful, Love it. I too would like you to share the pattern if you can. I have just the right yarn too. Sons wedding coming up this would be perfect.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

randado said:


> When I saw this the first thing I thought of was "shoulder scarflet"! It's beautiful and so delicate! Lovely knit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

It is beautiful..Can you share the pattern please..


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, that is very pretty.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely Shawlette.


----------



## nsudmy02 (Jan 3, 2012)

I too would classify it as a shawlette, and would like the information about the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely would call it a cap shawl.and "Drifts of Snow". 
That is what it reminds me of.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I would have to call it a Shawlette, as is not a full shawl, I so love this soft heavenly looking piece ! :thumbup: I would name it " Whisper of Heaven" Viddie


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> I made this piece not knowing if it's a shawl or scarf. I would like to know what you guys think regarding the matter. Some name ideas wouldn't be bad either!


Sorry, but it does have a name. It is called Carol's Cleaver Little Shawl. You can find it on Ravelry and it is free.

Enjoy knitters! It is a very fun knit.
sue


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

It is called Carol's Cleaver Little Shawl on Ravelry. It's free.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

svblomen said:


> It is called Carol's Cleaver Little Shawl on Ravelry. It's free.


That would be Carol's CLEVER Little Shawl:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl

Sorry, I guess there are some similarities, but it doesn't really look the same to me.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

KroSha said:


> That would be Carol's CLEVER Little Shawl:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl
> 
> Sorry, I guess there are some similarities, but it doesn't really look the same to me.


I agree.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting how the creative process works. I am a songwriter and have occasionally written a song that I then find someone else (usually more well known than I) has written in spirit and similar style, which I had not known of or heard previously. There are only so many notes and musical phrases, just as there are only so many stitches--we creators seem to pluck them out of the collective unconscious and make them our own. I think these shawls are both similar and unique, visions of the designers' creative spirits.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

KroSha said:


> That would be Carol's CLEVER Little Shawl:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl
> 
> Sorry, I guess there are some similarities, but it doesn't really look the same to me.


Looks like mine but that is not the same shape and the stitch is bigger.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> Interesting how the creative process works. I am a songwriter and have occasionally written a song that I then find someone else (usually more well known than I) has written in spirit and similar style, which I had not known of or heard previously. There are only so many notes and musical phrases, just as there are only so many stitches--we creators seem to pluck them out of the collective unconscious and make them our own. I think these shawls are both similar and unique, visions of the designers' creative spirits.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

The only similarity I can see in the two pieces, is the crossed crossed front finish. The light wispy texture and weight of the new shawlette is very different to the heavier (but still nice for different reasons,) weight and stitch patterns of the Carol's Clever Shawl.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

svblomen said:


> Sorry, but it does have a name. It is called Carol's Cleaver Little Shawl. You can find it on Ravelry and it is free.
> 
> Enjoy knitters! It is a very fun knit.
> sue


Thank you for this information


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> Looks like mine but that is not the same shape and the stitch is bigger.


Would also like the your pattern if you decide to share it. Thank you.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jackie1595 said:


> Thank you for this information


You do you realize that the information is incorrect, right?

Not the same project.

Look further up and see comparison of the photos.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

It is so beautiful and soft looking. When your pattern is published please let me know.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is a perfect name for this



AussieSheila said:


> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful shawlette. Wish you would share the pattern with us!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi, just had PM about this shawl with a link to Noraschreiber's Etsy page. I can't find anything when I type it into Google or on Etsy. Anyone else had a problem? Would really like to try this shawl.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

I found it here:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Norateje


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

mildredL2 said:


> I found it here:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Norateje


Thank you so much, really appreciate it. 😀


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Is shawlette a word. It's really pretty.


----------



## carolmyra (Sep 23, 2014)

Dlclose said:


> I like this name!! I think I prefer it as a shawl. It's great since you don't need a broach to fasten it!!


I love this name, too.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Remove the "s" from the "https" and the address will work. I ordered already too! I think it is exceptional, and of course I need more patterns!




Catlady45 said:


> Hi, just had PM about this shawl with a link to Noraschreiber's Etsy page. I can't find anything when I type it into Google or on Etsy. Anyone else had a problem? Would really like to try this shawl.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just purchased the pattern from etsy. Thank you


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mildredL2 said:


> I found it here:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Norateje


Gee, it already HAS a name, and coincidentally it is the same name that some people have been "suggesting" -- Aolani Shawlette ???

That amounts to about 9 post pages of weird!

This is a direct link to the pattern.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/234973163/aolani-shawlette-knitting-pattern


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Gee, it already HAS a name, and coincidentally it is the same name that some people have been "suggesting" -- Aolani Shawlette ???
> 
> That amounts to about 9 post pages of weird!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: the pattern was already done; I was asking about name. Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate it. <3


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

noraschreiber said:


> :thumbup: the pattern was already done; I was asking about name. Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate it. <3


May I ask if this is the name I suggested when you first posted picture and requested a suggested name? I researched clouds because your shawl/shawlette/? reminded me of cirrus clouds. Someone else asked if shawlette was a word. Have no idea but the use of "ette" implies small.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

noraschreiber said:


> :thumbup: the pattern was already done; I was asking about name. Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate it.


I'm beginning to understand what happened here.

You knitted a pretty project. Without knowing that the designer HAD already given it a name, you posted:



noraschreiber said:


> I made this piece not knowing if it's a shawl or scarf. I would like to know what you guys think regarding the matter. Some name ideas wouldn't be bad either!


As a result, AussieShiela posted this:



AussieSheila said:


> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


BUT, she wasn't SUGGESTING a name for the shawl, she was saying WHAT the name ALREADY WAS!

THEN, that started a 9 page cascade event of members trying to name the shawl that was already named by the designer.

At least the pattern has been found.

Clear as mudddd, everybody?


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Nora had already made the pattern and was just looking for a name and then she was ready to go - and Aussie Sheila came up with a good one quickly - so Nora could put it out there on the market


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

AussieSheila said:


> May I ask if this is the name I suggested when you first posted picture and requested a suggested name? I researched clouds because your shawl/shawlette/? reminded me of cirrus clouds. Someone else asked if shawlette was a word. Have no idea but the use of "ette" implies small.


WOW, it's still MUDDDDDD!

Even as I was writing my post, AussieShiela has reposted, 2 minutes before I got mine up.

Shiela, my presumption that you looked up and found the accurate name of the shawl, then posted it as the fourth response in the thread, is wrong?

In attempting to name the shawl, you pulled the name Aolani Shawlette out of the atmosphere? And it just happened to be what the designer was calling that very shawl?

SOOOOOO confusing ! ? ! ?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

flyssie said:


> I think Nora had already made the pattern and was just looking for a name and then she was ready to go - and Aussie Sheila came up with a good one quickly - so Nora could put it out there on the market


I see.

Nora IS the designer.

AND she has named the shawl what AussieShiela suggested.

And is now selling said pattern.

I think it's clear now.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

flyssie said:


> I think Nora had already made the pattern and was just looking for a name and then she was ready to go - and Aussie Sheila came up with a good one quickly - so Nora could put it out there on the market


My understanding was that it was a new pattern and needed a name. So thankyou for clearing the air. I hope Nora, whom I don't know, benefits from all the discussion as her pattern is truly exquisite. Amen (Aussie Sheila)


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

AussieSheila said:


> My understanding was that it was a new pattern and needed a name. So thankyou for clearing the air. I hope Nora, whom I don't know, benefits from all the discussion as her pattern is truly exquisite. Amen (Aussie Sheila)


You you know what they say about news:

ANY publicity is good publicity.


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

This is the 3rd fabulous pattern I purchased from Nora&#128512;her patterns are easy to follow and when I did have a question for clarification she readily communicated with me.....very helpful!


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

KroSha said:


> BUT, she wasn't SUGGESTING a name for the shawl, she was saying WHAT the name ALREADY WAS!
> 
> THEN, that started a 9 page cascade event of members trying to name the shawl that was already named by the designer.
> 
> ...


It didn't have a name. I made the piece and wrote it down. But can't think about the name. I was waiting for the name with my post in Etsy in draft. when she suggested that name I could finish my post


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

flyssie said:


> I think Nora had already made the pattern and was just looking for a name and then she was ready to go - and Aussie Sheila came up with a good one quickly - so Nora could put it out there on the market


 :thumbup:


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

AussieSheila said:


> My understanding was that it was a new pattern and needed a name. So thankyou for clearing the air. I hope Nora, whom I don't know, benefits from all the discussion as her pattern is truly exquisite. Amen (Aussie Sheila)


 :thumbup:


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

AussieSheila said:


> Aolani Shawlette (aolani means heavenly cloud)


Thank you so so much, I love your idea.


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Cowl, shawl - whatever. It is simply beautiful, so pretty and feminine and the model (envious of the figure) just sets it off at its best.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Love it! 
looks like: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Mary Diaz said:


> Love it!
> looks like: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl


Mary,

It's actually quite different from that shawl.

You can see the 2 photos side by side on page 8, 6th post.

Take a look.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Mary,
> 
> It's actually quite different from that shawl.
> 
> ...


Narrow, body w/5 xtra YO, Light weight/Lace Y, front wings square with a lot of YO: her design, but still similar :wink:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Mary Diaz said:


> Love it!
> looks like: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl





Mary Diaz said:


> Narrow, body w/5 xtra YO, Light weight/Lace Y, front wings square with a lot of YO: her design, but still similar :wink:


Hi Mary,

I can see where someone would think that there are similarities.

When you said it "looks like", I thought you were thinking that it WAS that shawl.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> Beautiful Shawl/scarf.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

shawlette or capelet. Really pretty.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

RP1019 said:


> shawlette or capelet. Really pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

noraschreiber said:


> I made this piece not knowing if it's a shawl or scarf. I would like to know what you guys think regarding the matter. Some name ideas wouldn't be bad either!


Very nice scarf


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

You decide what it is. It is beautiful.


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would call it " a lot of patience ". Beautiful!


----------

